# Orginial Drivers licence taken away



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

Random Question:

I know there's a driving thread, but I don't think this situation comes up in it.

Myself and my dutch colleague got UAE drivers licences, no problem. We still have the licence from our country of residence as well (Not to be shown to police 

Anyway, our portuguese colleage went and got her UAE licence and they kept her original one. It's one of the card type and they casually stapled it to a random piece of paper.

She asked why they were keeping it, because she hadn't heard of it happening before, the person behind the counter said "Because it's the agreement we have"

When she asked what licence she would use when she goes back to the Portugal, the counter person said "You are a resident here now"

Erm....Say what?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

geekgirl_5 said:


> Random Question:
> 
> I know there's a driving thread, but I don't think this situation comes up in it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Technically what they did was perfectly correct - although they did not take away my UK licence.
When I visit UK now and hire a car - I use my UAE licence (it it technically illegal to use my UK one - as that should have been taken away!).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not in UAE but they did that to me in Australia. I had to apply for a new one when I got back to the UK.


----------



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My friend, UK licence holder, got her licence today and the UK one wasn't taken from her.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> My friend, UK licence holder, got her licence today and the UK one wasn't taken from her.


there was a thread a few months back about a similar issue of UK diving licence validity when one is overseas. I think the outcome was that the Uk driving licence must contain your residential address to be valid and it must be a UK one.

So if you don't have a UK home, in theory you cannot have a UK driving licence as you are not resident.

I still have a UK home so I can keep mine but I don't know what happens if you have a DL in the Uk, have an accident and they find your address isn't correct.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> there was a thread a few months back about a similar issue of UK diving licence validity when one is overseas. I think the outcome was that the Uk driving licence must contain your residential address to be valid and it must be a UK one. So if you don't have a UK home, in theory you cannot have a UK driving licence as you are not resident. I still have a UK home so I can keep mine but I don't know what happens if you have a DL in the Uk, have an accident and they find your address isn't correct.


That's absolutely correct but it still doesn't answer why some are taken and some are not.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is something specific to Portugal it appears. 

I got a little handout (in Arabic) when I converted my Canadian license to a Ras Al Khaimah license, and there is this caveat at the bottom.



> سحب الرخصة الأصلية طلب من الدولة - البرتغال


which Google Translate translates as :



> The withdrawal of the original license requested from the state - Portugal


----------

